# TR: Stowe April 28th, 2010, 20-30"



## gpetrics (Apr 30, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: * April 28, 2010

*Resort or Ski Area: * Stowe/Mount Mansfield, Vermont

*Conditions: * POWDER!

*Trip Report: *

Well, what can we say? We had a really great day on Wednesday skiing around our usual lines at Stowe.

Click any of the photos below to see the rest and to read the TR (there are a ton of photos over on the website): 
























Anyway, we really hope you enjoy these. We're quite proud of the photos that came out of that day, and we hope that everyone else who had the chance to ski on that memorable day took the opportunity to do so. 

Greg/The rest of the FIS crew


----------

